# June Killed My Wallet!!! (Pic Heavy)



## openexpression (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All! I took advantage of a lot of the Friends and Family Sales in June and also did some miscellaneous hauling...ENJOY!

My 1st order from MAC F&F







Blush pan palette
Dollymix, Sunbasque, Format, Coppertone, Raizin, and Loverush pans
Intenso and Hot Planet Mineralize Blush Duos
109 Brush
Creme De Miel
Old Gold and Milk Pigments
Gold Rebel Lipglass
Buzz Lipglass
Utterly Posh Dazzleglass (Backup)

Second MAC F&F Order (Received in 2 Shipments) - 1st one






15 Pan Palette
Eyeshadow Refills in: Contrast, Arena, Espresso, Folie, Satellite Dreams, Freshwater, Honey Lust, Romp, Mulch, Sushi Flower, Tilt, Plumage, Antiqued, and Embark
Silverthorn e/s
Cork Lip pencil
188 Brush
Sweet Thing l/s

Second MAC F&F Backordered Part






Paintpots in Groundwork and Painterly
On A Mission BPB
Sunsational l/s
My BENT 224 Brush (Customer Service replaced it)
E/S refills in: Gorgeous Gold, Motif, and Sable

I went to a MAC class called "Studio Talk" and here are the goods from that event:






Spiced Chocolate Quad
Stark Naked BPB
Goldyrocks Dazzleglass

Bobbi Brown Friends and Family Haul (w/BECCA thrown in):






4-Pan Palette
Filled Palette with: Mint Eyeshadow, Bonfire Eyeshadow, Cognac Eyeshadow, and the Coral Lip Quad
Apricot, Bronze, and Rose Shimmerbricks
Face Blender Brush
BECCA Tinted Moisturizer in Tobacco

Sephora Haul:






Philosophy Airbrush
Iconic DiorShow Mascara
NARS e/s - Galapagos
Stila 24k Charmed Palette (best ten bucks EVER!!!)
Sephora Spray-on Brush Cleaner
Sephora Retractable Lip Pencil


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow June really did treat you well!  Enjoy all of your new stuff!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 8, 2009)

Great haul, Goldyrocks dazzleglass is fantastic! Enjoy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 8, 2009)

Hehe, nice stuff! Blame it on June, of course! I use to blame things on Monday... Monday after the weekend going back to work or school sucks.. and sometimes that meant on the way home from either I stopped by and put a dent in my bank account.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW! You got some nice goodies!! You are so lucky to have the Spiced Chocolate Quad! Me wants it so badly!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 9, 2009)

woahhhh this was majorr!! ughh im envying you right noww!! enjoy all your new goodies!


----------



## smerchahoven (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to agree that the Stila Charmed Palette "is the best $10 ever."  I purchased it myself.  It is a great spree though, plus w/ the brands of your choice, I do think that you are going to get your money's worth.


----------



## lushious_lips (Jul 9, 2009)

Great haul.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazing haul!


----------



## n_c (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome haul! You got some great stuff...Enjoy!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 9, 2009)

Good wallet destruction. Love it, enjoy.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jul 10, 2009)

AMAZING HAUL!!! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow lucky u!!!


----------



## Licota (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a big haul! I true understand that June killed your wallet, hehe.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Haul. Don't feel bad...July killed my wallet. COLOUR Craft + me = POOR!!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so jealous!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy~


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 11, 2009)

nice stuff!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW Great Haul. I love the blushes you put in your palette, awesome colors. Enjoy!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, I really need your pocketbook!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 31, 2009)

Great haul!! Enjoy your goodies


----------

